# NTLM-Authentifizierung



## bronks (9. Nov 2005)

Hi!

Erstmal ein Link, damit Ihr wißt, was ich meine: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/changes.html#networking

Seit Java1.4.2 wird die NTLM-Authentifizierung unterstützt. Leider finde ich keine brauchbaren Infos dazu. 

Folgende Voraussetzungen sind gegeben: Vollständig eingerichtetes Windowsnetzwerk mit Domain, Sql-Server, IIS ... ... Alle User haben Win2k oder WinXp am laufen und verwenden ausschließlich den MSIE6.

Was will ich erreichen: Auf einem Tomcat wird eine WebApp laufen ... Ein User ruft diese WebApp auf ... Ein Servlet prüft den User gegen das Active Directory und entscheidet, ob der User abgewiesen wird oder nicht. (Das unterstrichene ist das Problem)

Kennt evtl. jemand eine verständliche Doku dazu? Eine kurze Anleitung mit den nötigsten Handgriffen würde auch schon reichen.

Danke

Bronks


----------



## Bleiglanz (9. Nov 2005)

> Seit Java1.4.2 wird die NTLM-Authentifizierung unterstützt. Leider finde ich keine brauchbaren Infos dazu.


ja, aber nur für lokale Apps

=> Webanwendungen sind eine ganz andere Baustelle

google nach Single Sign On  oder SSO

war auch hier im Forum schon öfters, so richtig gute Lösung gibts da wohl nicht


----------



## bronks (9. Nov 2005)

@Bleiglanz:
Danke! Ich hab mir schon fast gedacht, daß ich etwas zu optimistisch denke ...!


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Nov 2005)

wenn du das was findest wäre es nett wenn du es hier mal posten könntest

es gibt schon einige (OpenSource) Sachen, die sich des

   "Client mit IE" und NTLM-Handshake mit Servlet-Container

Problems angenommen haben...


----------



## bronks (10. Nov 2005)

@Bleiglanz:
Das Thema ist ein Knochenbrecher und ich bin schon seit Monaten erfolglos dran. Langsam wird es eilig und ich habe mir folgende Lösung überlegt, die nichteinmal so unsauber ist, wenn man bedenkt, daß die Umgebung aus MS besteht:

Die Berechtigungsprüfung übernimmt eine ASPX und leitet mit ein paar verschlüsselten Parametern auf die JavaApp um. Damit ein User nicht auf die Idee kommt die JavaApp einfach mit ein paar Parametern aufzurufen und sich damit Zutritt zu verschaffen wird von der JavaApp der Referer geprüft, sodaß der Controller der JavaApp den User nur dann akzeptiert, wenn dieser von der ASPX dorthin verwiesen wurde.

Dabei habe ich das Problem, daß ich bis jetzt keine automatische Umleitungsmöglichkeit gefunden habe, bei welcher der MSIE den Referer sendet. Dauernd erhalte die dabei einen Referer==null. Hast Du oder jemand anders eine Idee?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Nov 2005)

Bei uns in der Firma läuft auch ein SingleSignOn:

Intranet läuft auf IBM PortalServer 5/IBM Application Server 6. 
Authentifizierung lief im Testsystem gegen ActiveDirectory, im Produktiv gegen LDPA(wenn ich richtig weiß). 

Authentifiziert wird über ein Kerberos Ticket.

Infos:

http://www.cmf.nrl.navy.mil/CCS/people/kenh/kerberos-faq.html


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (10. Nov 2005)

Hier gibts noch n paar Infos, ist zwar mit Linux authentifizierung gegen Windows AD, aber immerhin 

http://home.schule.at/just4fun/jwein/sso_fedora.php


----------

